# Nissan X-Trail SUV Modelini Yasal Yol Tankına Dönüştürdü!



## nissanjuke (May 15, 2017)

Nissan'ın SUV modeli X-Trail(Rogue) engel tanımayacak bir yapıda karşımıza çıkıyor. Alışılmışın dışında yapılan bu X-Trail, en iyi arazi araçlarına meydan okuyor. Bakalım X-Trail Warrior'a ekstra neler yapılmış?










Nissan X-Trail Track Dış Yapısına Kamuflaj Giydirilmiş











X-Trail’in Lastikleri Artık Demir Bir Üçgen


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Çok hoş. Bunu sevdim.


----------

